# Leading a foal



## sw123 (17 August 2009)

Having a few issues teaching current foal to lead and wondered if you could pass on your ways and tricks! She was born on 28th April and is very big (over 13hh) so having to learn to be slightly less wild as she's too big to be messing about!

She went off to stud at 3 weeks old and before she went was very well handled and had had the foal slip on but was away for 8 weeks at stud with minimal handling more (gentle) herding!!

Had quite a big strop about having a headcollar put back on when she got back but we've got over that argument. 

All our other foals have always got the leading thing quite quickly but she's so opinionated! She goes forward well and stays by mums side when loose but if you loop a rope through the halter even just to hang there to start with she refused to move (even if mum was round the corner half way to the field by now!). 

With someone behind her we've managed to get her going forward and just holding the rope but not putting any pressure on and then slipping it out when it gets to the field but just starting to put a bit more pressure on (obviously not a lot with a foal) she just absolutely wants nothign of it. She'll trot forward then if you dont let go, stop and refuse to go forward until someone pushes her forward and then yesterday said if you're not goign to let go and are going to make me go forwards i'll go up on 2 legs or nothing. 

Obviously dont want to encourage rearing, dont want to put too much pressure on but she is big and she is strong and opinionated so needs some control!!!

ETA - handling wise she is very good - groomed everyday, feet picked up, headcollar on and off etc. 

Thoughts...


----------



## air78 (17 August 2009)

Have you tried asking her forwards by pulling her to the side, so you go forwards in a zig zag fashion? You want to be maintaing light pressure untill she moves a hoof then release it, so she gets a release for every effort. They usually pick it up very quickly like that 
	
	
		
		
	


	





If that doesn't work and she's a bit over confident you could try a helper behind her but to the side who when you ask nicely and she doesn't move, they shake a rattle at her (small plastic bottle with a couple of stones in it) or a plastic bag on a stick...... your helper has to have really good timing though so that the second she moves they stop, and you release any pressure. If she goes off quickly thats ok, let her go a bit then ask her to wait for you- you don't want to be stopping her when she's going forwards like you asked


----------



## competitiondiva (17 August 2009)

Probably teaching you to suck eggs! But:

The racehorse stud I worked at years ago did most of that work in the field when they were out 24/7 they'd have leather headcollars on all the time and when we were out doing the checks and handling we'd stand by the head hold the lower nose part of the headcollar and put gentle pressure on until we got the first step, then instantly release and praise (normally a good scratch in their favourite spot!) then we'd ask for two strides and so on and so forth, once they were used to this the ropes never phased them, the ropes we used were a dull colour so not noticeable scarey to the foal.  the ropes didn't have clips so if they did bolt etc then the rope just pulled through.

I have to say the foal I have now didn't need anything like that encouragement and took to it by 1 week old! (well he had to really as he never really bothered following mum!!!)


----------



## JanetGeorge (17 August 2009)

Obviously it's easiest when they're very young - but we constantly get foals coming here with mares that HAVEN'T been touched, let alone led!  They all lead within 3 days!!

The golden rule is NEVER pull on the foal slip - the little bu**ers will fight back and then throw themselves over backwards.  Get behind them - with JG's patented bum-rope (i.e. a normal lead rope made into a noose - put it around their bum and PULL on that when they plant!)







Don't worry too much about stopping and steering - as long as they go forward.  Use a voice aid everytime you tug on the bum rope - and RUN if necessary to keep up!  Once they get the idea that they MUST go forward when you say WAAAAALK, then you can introduce the idea of 'WHOA' - but ONLY on grass or a manege surface (in case they fight and tip over!)


----------



## scribble (17 August 2009)

when i worked at Sandringham stud we used to put  lead rope through (not clip onto) foal slip or headcollar then other hand or person behind and push, never pull as they will threaten to go up and do, we had one which was worht  ,lot of money but a little B****R.  they soon pick it up though so hang in there and persevere.


----------



## air78 (17 August 2009)

Janet, we use the figure of 8 around the bum and chest on young foals, but would only be using it in the very early stages, before going on to the head collar. Untill what sort of age do you find the rope behind to be effective? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I've never found that using sideways gentle pressure on the halter encourages them to go up.... I guess it's like when riding, if you don't want a horse to rear, you'd ask it to turn.


----------



## JanetGeorge (17 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Janet, we use the figure of 8 around the bum and chest on young foals, but would only be using it in the very early stages, before going on to the head collar. Untill what sort of age do you find the rope behind to be effective? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I've never found that using sideways gentle pressure on the halter encourages them to go up.... I guess it's like when riding, if you don't want a horse to rear, you'd ask it to turn. 

[/ QUOTE ]

We don't use a figure 8 - VERY young foals I use a tea-towel around the neck and my hand on their bum (and then the saddle area - makes them buck like stink initially but all good preparation for backing! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)  Then I go to the foal slip - again encouraged with a hand at the back if necessary.  I only use the bum-rope for bigger foals who haven't been taught to lead from an early age.

As said, I have foals arrive here with mares to be covered - and the foals haven't even had a foal slip on, can't be caught, never been led!!  And they're often pure ID foals - so big and strong!

With these headstrong, unhandled foals, gentle sideways pressure doesn't cut it - although you're right - with younger foals that should work without making them go up - it's trying to PULL the foal after you (which I see MANY people try to do) that will cause an up and over!  I work on the basis that going FORWARDS is the most important thing a young horse has to learn - and he may as well start now!


----------



## sw123 (18 August 2009)

Thank you all, she is getting better, and definitely much easier if we've got someone else who can go behind to keep her going forward. 

When i'm on my own though is it better to use a long rope or carry a schooling whip of some kind?


----------



## millitiger (18 August 2009)

long rope over a whip i think; you can bump start with the rope but being a little filly she may react wildly to a schooling whip!

i use a figure of 8 rope on very young foals up until they understand the voice commands as well as older foals that don't lead.

having bought a few as weanlings, i will use the figure of 8 on them if they don't understand leading.


----------



## TarrSteps (18 August 2009)

I wouldn't use a whip on a foal that young and especially if she's opinionated, you're quite likely to end up getting cow kicked. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have always used a cotton rope, like JanetGeorge's set up and found it very effective.  I don't like anything any more "around" the foal, especially if I'm on your own but I like to have an established way of dealing with it if they do balk.  Having a helper is fine but, as you say, not always realistic, and some are quick to figure out that one person means party time. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Also, I think it's important they learn to come forward with me, not just go forward away from someone else.


----------

